# Ivf Neath port talbot



## Kelly7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering how long it takes to have initial consultation with ivf? I know the waiting list is 12-18 months but do you see anyone before that to discuss things? I have been on waiting list since January and I am having treatment inneath port talbot which is suppord to be open now, thanks in advance xx


----------



## LottieBolottie (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi - the best thing to do is ring them and ask for your 'Target Date'.  This will give you a rough idea. 

LB xx


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I'm sure I read on BBC Wales website last week that the openings been delayed hasn't it??


----------

